# My 3 Tanks



## Mikeyboi86 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lake Malawi Tank
------------------
65 gal hex:
Inhabitants: 
3 Orange zebra
1 Cobalt blue zebra
4 Rusty
6 Acei
1 Dinosaur Bichir
3 Yellow lab

Plants:
Anubias nana
Hornwart


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Dec 6, 2010)

*150 Brackish "Monster" tank*

It is roughly 80 gallons of water in the tank. Give or take 5 gallons.

Inhabitants: 
5 anableps (4 eyed-fish)
5 Asian mudskippers
10 indian glass fish
roughly 20 ghost shrimp
1 black molly

and 2 violet gobies in the future

Plants: 
water wisteria floating
Bacopa
java fern
java moss


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Dec 6, 2010)

*46 bowfront Chattanooga, TN native tank.*

Inhabitants:
3 young Bluegill
1 Yellow perch
1 White Carppie

Plants:
Ummm im not sure what kinda plants they are. xD got them from a creek. Maybe you can tell me?

Anyway everything in this tank i got from a creek behind my house... Trying to catch crawdads and more yellow perch (Young ones) Any tips?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice submit them to the tank of the month contest the sure are worthy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice tanks. How much salt is in your brackish tank? Why do you run it so low?


----------

